# Remember back to when E46 M3 was the stuff of spy photos?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Since S.B. was so close to the West Coast Engineering & Testing
Facility, it was a favorite destination early on...


Photo taken by me 08/21/2000


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I saw this one while sipping Margaritas on State St.
(Left at Albuquerque)


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Nice tail! :thumbup: Too bad she's got a daughter...Oh and the car shot is cool too.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

those smart germans, no one will be on state street:lmao:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ugh! Look at that horrible design! It's so disharmonious! No one will ever buy one of those! How could BMW have lost their way so badly?!?

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Nice tail! :thumbup: Too bad she's got a daughter...Oh and the car shot is cool too.  *


Could be her little sister/niece?


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

so they put normal 3 series parts to throw people off?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Nice tail! :thumbup: Too bad she's got a daughter...Oh and the car shot is cool too.  *


In Santa Barbara?....it is probably the nanny.


----------



## Chip (Jan 15, 2003)

VPL - visible panty line 

Chip-


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Yup, I sure remember those pics. The ones from Loki too. The exhaust system was the source of much debate: V8 vs. I6.

It was a critical time for BMW. Rover-induced downfall vs. Ford Buy-out vs. get the job done and be independent. Luckily, the best of the 3 options prevailed.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ausgang said:


> *Yup, I sure remember those pics. The ones from Loki too. The exhaust system was the source of much debate: V8 vs. I6.
> 
> It was a critical time for BMW. Rover-induced downfall vs. Ford Buy-out vs. get the job done and be independent. Luckily, the best of the 3 options prevailed. *


I remember Loki's pics also. One of the M3's was a color that was M5-only...that grayish shade. Can't recall the name. One was SMG too, right?


----------

